# My Honda 600



## JimbosGarage (Jun 27, 2015)

Had this car on the side of my garage. Finally pulled it out and decided to get it running again. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPCkZyd3Zq8[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhDUaY1nvgs[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIomAxLaoh8[/ame]


----------



## Riff_Raff (Jul 2, 2015)

Never thought of it before, but it's like Japan's answer to the Cooper Mini.


----------



## Chris (Jul 2, 2015)

I had a buddy with one of those. It did about 50 on a good day while you sweat inside.


----------



## Riff_Raff (Jul 4, 2015)

Chris said:


> I had a buddy with one of those. It did about 50 on a good day while you sweat inside.



Beat walking, didn't it?


----------



## havasu (Jul 4, 2015)

That car is so small, even your parents wouldn't worry about any hanky panky going on in the back seat.


----------

